# chicken on a stick



## mazarmy (Feb 19, 2009)

up until this point ive never brought those grabits chicken on a stick things you get in corner shops as ive always thought they are made of rubbish....just popped to naffi quick as ran outa milk and reali fancied some meat so picked 1 up.

im a changed women,nicest thing ever! pure 100% chicken,onli 94kcal,17g protein and onli 1g fat! a perfect protein snack!!!!!

had to share this,well worth buying,beats protein bars 4 a change!


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds nice that to me shame theres no Naffi near me


----------



## mazarmy (Feb 19, 2009)

everywhere sells them im sure!

i think im well to easily pleased!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Is that what they call.. Chicken Satay thingy majiggys?


----------



## mazarmy (Feb 19, 2009)

yea in the foil package for extra freshness!

no seriously im stocking my fridge up on these! saves cooking chicken aswell can just put in a sandwich! ohh the possibilities are endless!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 24, 2008)

Had them before, quite nice, dead salty though.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size: 75g

Amount per Serving

Calories 97 Calories from Fat 1

% Daily Value *

Total Fat 1.8g	3%

Saturated Fat 0.5g	2%

Sodium 0.4mg	0%

Total Carbohydrate 3.8g	1%

Dietary Fiber 0g	0%

Sugars 2.6g

Protein 16.4g	33%

Est. Percent of Calories from:

Fat 16.7% Carbs 15.7%

Protein 67.6%


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

i eat one of these a day, very very nice, and great source of protein.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

where can you get these things from ? lol


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

some supermarkets but i get mine from petrol station, in the chilled section. They beat them ass smelling fatty chicken raiders lol!


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Been buying em from Morrisons when we do our weekly shop and they are verrrrrryy nice...


----------

